# Hanna 10 1/2 months Bath and Groom



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took some pictures today of my girl before and after the groom. I can't believe she's just a few months away from 1 year! She looks so grown up!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She looks adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's really beautiful, and what a lovely grooming job!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Beautiful groom, beautiful dog, that's one serious top-knot! Really excellent grooming job!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! Great job! Very pretty girl!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful grooming. Do you make house calls?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice!!! Love the topknot.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..what a pretty little thing!! You really did a wonderful job! She really is getting grown-up looking!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

What do you use to get her beard so white?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I bow to your wonderfulness! :clap2:

I am mere mortal and totally inept compared to your coolness at grooming!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks nice. What brush do you use while drying?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great grooming! She's adorable and love her topknot.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

shimpli said:


> Looks nice. What brush do you use while drying?


That's my 16 mm Chris Christensen brush. I use that to stretch dry, then when she's pretty much dry I use my greyhound comb while holding the dryer directly above her so all the hair is blowing down to really get a nice finish and lay down the coat.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that's a great haircut!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

lanabanana said:


> What do you use to get her beard so white?


Actually her beard is stained, it just doesn't show up that much in pictures. I've been battling stains for months, her legs feet and sides are dingy and slightly yellowed. I haven't found anything yet that works well. Now I'm just trying to use up the products that I have to I can try something else. I use all the whiteners on her stained parts and condition twice. For the 2nd application I mix in an biogroom anti static and Redken straightening heat serum with #1 All S
ystems dilution.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I just want to touch her! She is beautiful beautiful!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW....what an awesome job and what a beautiful dog!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work! Hanna is so pretty all dressed up!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Holidays and thanks for all the compliments guys. It's good to sit back every once in a while and realize that all the hard work is actually paying off. Now if only I can get her to do well in the show ring maybe we can win some ribbons Actually, I've suspended taking her to any more shows for the moment. I think she AND I need more classes and training before we attempt showing again. Time and maturity might help her out, but since she is on the excitable/nervous side I'm not going to persue it if she doesn't settle down. I know part of it has to do with me because I'm a complete novice and I'm sure she would be fine if she had an experienced handler, but it's mostly for fun and it's a good learning experience for me. 

I happened to have her in the salon on a day I had to shave down two completely matted dogs and their owners' jaws dropped to the floor when they saw her and I explained to them that their dogs can have long hair too if they brush and comb them correctly!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Happy Holidays and thanks for all the compliments guys. It's good to sit back every once in a while and realize that all the hard work is actually paying off. Now if only I can get her to do well in the show ring maybe we can win some ribbons Actually, I've suspended taking her to any more shows for the moment. I think she AND I need more classes and training before we attempt showing again. Time and maturity might help her out, but since she is on the excitable/nervous side I'm not going to persue it if she doesn't settle down. I know part of it has to do with me because I'm a complete novice and I'm sure she would be fine if she had an experienced handler, but it's mostly for fun and it's a good learning experience for me.
> 
> I happened to have her in the salon on a day I had to shave down two completely matted dogs and their owners' jaws dropped to the floor when they saw her and I explained to them that their dogs can have long hair too if they brush and comb them correctly!


You are very smart to let Hannah have the time she needs to grow up and settle down rather than forcing both yourself and her into the show ring when you don't feel ready. I'm sure she'll do great when she's a little older and more sure of herself!

It must drive you crazy when you see all those dogs who COULD have nice coats, whose owners don't even bother combing them out and let them get in such a horrible state. I know it's your job, but in a way, that must make it worse!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Love, love, love the topknot!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a pretty princess!Love her poofy topknot.


----------

